# Most quiet external filter



## TJR1989 (14 Nov 2021)

Hi All,
I have 2 large aquariums, both around 450 litres. Both currently have FX6s filters with a U4 internal in one and a built in juwel internal in the other. 

The FX6s are just too noisy for my liking, I have tried everything, new impellers, shafts, sitting it on sound proof foam and sound proofing cupboard and wrapping pipework, but a constant humming noise can be heard in the living room and upstairs in bed as tanks are directly below. 

So in all of your opinions, what would be the most quiet external. I am happy to try 2 smaller ones (if they have equivalent power output) or simply replace the FX6 with another large one. I also don't need one as powerful as the FX6 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Onoma1 (14 Nov 2021)

The Aquael Ultra range runs just about silently. I have two Aquael Ultra 2000s. If you are considering these do buy from a reputable UK supplier as support and spares if you buy from a European seller can be problematic.


----------



## Rockfella (14 Nov 2021)

FZONE Stainless Steel Chicago Mall Filter Canister Designed ADA's Jet from Fi
					

$104 FZONE Stainless Steel Filter Canister Designed from ADA's Jet Fi Pet Supplies   Fish  Aquatic Pets   Aquarium Pumps  Filters



					www.deltaofvenus.org
				




Check if this one is available in UK.


----------



## Tom Delattre (14 Nov 2021)

I've been on the same quest some time ago - and I think there's a number of posts on ukaps on this topic. My wife is very sensitive to humming noises and my Oase biomaster thermo 600 was too much for her. Same for the Eheim pro4+ 350T.
Lately I've settled for a Chihiros superjet 600, plus an isolation mat that is intended for washing machines. It's really silent, unless the tubing touches the cabinet. Even my wife is happy with it. I can't say if the ADA version of this filter is as silent (not sure Chihiros uses the same pump) but the general design helps (pump separated for the body, no resonance chamber around it).
The problem when you ask that question, as I have, is that everybody comes with the best intentions and says his or her filter is quiet or silent. But there's no comparison, and everyone's ears are different. As is the room where the tank is, the ambient noise. Etc.
So the only useful answer is when it's compared to other filters you know.
Another, smaller filter that I found silent is the the Eden series (511 etc.) But they are too small for you needs I think.
Hope this helps!

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Delattre (14 Nov 2021)

Rockfella said:


> FZONE Stainless Steel Chicago Mall Filter Canister Designed ADA's Jet from Fi
> 
> 
> $104 FZONE Stainless Steel Filter Canister Designed from ADA's Jet Fi Pet Supplies   Fish  Aquatic Pets   Aquarium Pumps  Filters
> ...


"Green leaf aquariums" in the US just started to sell the same kind of filter. Seems slightly more qualitative, but the import prices may hurt.

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TJR1989 (14 Nov 2021)

Onoma1 said:


> The Aquael Ultra range runs just about silently. I have two Aquael Ultra 2000s. If you are considering these do buy from a reputable UK supplier as support and spares if you buy from a European seller can be problematic.


Thanks, I have been looking at these exact pumps and noticed they were recommended on another forum post. 

Do they have an easy to change pre filter?


----------



## TJR1989 (14 Nov 2021)

Tom Delattre said:


> I've been on the same quest some time ago - and I think there's a number of posts on ukaps on this topic. My wife is very sensitive to humming noises and my Oase biomaster thermo 600 was too much for her. Same for the Eheim pro4+ 350T.
> Lately I've settled for a Chihiros superjet 600, plus an isolation mat that is intended for washing machines. It's really silent, unless the tubing touches the cabinet. Even my wife is happy with it. I can't say if the ADA version of this filter is as silent (not sure Chihiros uses the same pump) but the general design helps (pump separated for the body, no resonance chamber around it).
> The problem when you ask that question, as I have, is that everybody comes with the best intentions and says his or her filter is quiet or silent. But there's no comparison, and everyone's ears are different. As is the room where the tank is, the ambient noise. Etc.
> So the only useful answer is when it's compared to other filters you know.
> ...


What do you use to avoid the tubing touching the cabinet? Some lagging around it?


----------



## Tom Delattre (14 Nov 2021)

TJR1989 said:


> What do you use to avoid the tubing touching the cabinet? Some lagging around it?


Some kind of foam used in the shipping of fragiles items (it's actually from the box of a Chihiros light I believe). 

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Muso1981 (14 Nov 2021)

I recently moved from internal fluval U4 to external fluval 407 and had quite a few issues with noise. I actually had to replace the 407 as it was faulty.
Its fairly quiet after it's been running a while  and I don't touch it. But when I clean out the filter media and restart it, it can be noisy for a while.
Our fish tank is in the front room and my wife is really sensitive to the hum but it's not too bad at the moment. I might install some sound proofing in the cabinet soon. 
Please let us know what you end up getting?


----------



## whimm (14 Nov 2021)

Muso1981 said:


> I recently moved from internal fluval U4 to external fluval 407 and had quite a few issues with noise. I actually had to replace the 407 as it was faulty.
> Its fairly quiet after it's been running a while  and I don't touch it. But when I clean out the filter media and restart it, it can be noisy for a while.
> Our fish tank is in the front room and my wife is really sensitive to the hum but it's not too bad at the moment. I might install some sound proofing in the cabinet soon.
> Please let us know what you end up getting?


Ordered a 407 from amazon, hope it's quiet, i'm nervous now.


----------



## Rockfella (15 Nov 2021)

Tom Delattre said:


> "Green leaf aquariums" in the US just started to sell the same kind of filter. Seems slightly more qualitative, but the import prices may hurt.
> 
> Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


The Fzone is rated at 800 G per hour VS ADA's 80G. Hope it is avl in UK soon. I am waiting for them in India lol.


----------



## jaypeecee (15 Nov 2021)

TJR1989 said:


> The FX6s are just too noisy for my liking, I have tried everything, new impellers, shafts, sitting it on sound proof foam and sound proofing cupboard and wrapping pipework, but a constant humming noise can be heard in the living room and upstairs in bed as tanks are directly below.


Hi @TJR1989 

Yes, and the humming noise is likely to be at 50Hz* and/or a multiple of this frequency, i.e 100Hz or 150Hz. Objects causing vibrations at these frequencies are difficult to isolate acoustically from their surroundings - as you have demonstrated. If I was in your shoes, I'd contact the following company to see if they can help:






						Syncra SILENT - MULTIFUNCTION PUMPS - Products
					






					www.sicce.com
				




Note: the link above is to Sicce's range of quiet pumps, not filters. I don't know if it would be possible to add a container for the actual filtration. Perhaps Sicce can help?

I have another idea if the above route leads to a dead-end!

Good luck and please keep us posted.

* in the UK

JPC


----------



## rebel (16 Nov 2021)

Is it possible to use their pump inline on your own filter (turned off)????





 









						Fzone DC Controllable Water Pump
					

Aquarium filtration is one of the most crucial components in keeping live stocks and plants healthy and attractive. Fzone Studios’ aquarium DC return pumps are made with 6-pole sine wave technology, which enables them to run super smoothly and ultra quiet (<25 decibels). They are also more...



					fzaqua.com


----------



## jaypeecee (17 Nov 2021)

rebel said:


> Is it possible to use their pump inline on your own filter (turned off)????


Sounds like an idea worth pursuing.

JPC


----------



## Onoma1 (24 Nov 2021)

I have just acquired a  Fluval 406...which is really, really noisy. I have just replaced the impeller (38 pounds) ...which hasn't helped. I feel your pain!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Nov 2021)

My Tetratec EX400 is almost silent in operation. I obviously don’t know if the whole range are as good.


----------



## Tankless (24 Nov 2021)

Onoma1 said:


> The Aquael Ultra range runs just about silently. I have two Aquael Ultra 2000s. If you are considering these do buy from a reputable UK supplier as support and spares if you buy from a European seller can be problematic.



I had the Aquael Ultra 1500 running in my bedroom for 7 months. I couldn't hear it unless I opened the cupboard door. One thing that did annoy me was that the pvc pipes touching the tank cabinet would make noise which was my fault as I cut the tubing too short.


----------



## Onoma1 (25 Nov 2021)

TJR1989 said:


> Thanks, I have been looking at these exact pumps and noticed they were recommended on another forum post.
> 
> Do they have an easy to change pre filter?


Yes.


----------



## Angus (25 Nov 2021)

Are the aquael heaters any good? anyone?


----------



## TJR1989 (1 Jan 2022)

So went got both OASE thermo 600 and the Aquael Ultramax 2000. The Ultramax 2000 is the quieter out of the 2! Can hear it if you open cabinet door but cannot be heard upstairs and barely noticeable in the same room.


----------



## spriggan13 (25 Jan 2022)

I have Tetratec EX 1200 Plus, and it is super quite. You cannot hear it even when cabinet is opened. I also have older EX 700 for past 13 years and it is in living room, and you also cannot hear it.


----------



## Konsa (25 Jan 2022)

+1 for Tetratec
The most quiet filters I ever own


----------



## Garuf (25 Jan 2022)

Eheim 2224 i have to make sure it’s turned on again at water changes it’s so quiet but the low turnover is an issue.


----------



## PremierFantasy88 (25 Jan 2022)

I had a fluval 306 for years and whilst not 100% silent it was pretty quiet for the most part... do any maintenance to the filter itself though and expect it to be noisy for a few days...


----------



## arcturus (25 Jan 2022)

spriggan13 said:


> I have Tetratec EX 1200 Plus, and it is super quite. You cannot hear it even when cabinet is opened. I also have older EX 700 for past 13 years and it is in living room, and you also cannot hear it.


I do not know if Tetra is still using the same tech as before, but the Tetratec filters were notoriously known for having a low output flow. We know that the advertised filter output is inflated and/or measured in ideal conditions, which means that the actual filter output is significantly lower, sometimes ~50% of the ideal value. But, at least in the past, the Tetra filters were below this value. Have you measured the flow of the Tetratec EX 1200 in your setup? How far is it from the advertised 1200 lph?

An alternative solution pointed out in this thread is using an external DC circulation pump (a sump circulation pump, or a water circuit pump for central heating or solar water panels/heaters). DC pumps are silent and can significantly improve the flow. You should be able to use such pump instead of the pump in the canister filter, but you would need to remove the impeller from the filter first and check if the filter is actually able to deal with the additional pressure.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (25 Jan 2022)

I think I may get another TetraTec at some point. I much prefer the simple layout of the Eheim Classics but the Tetra is so much quieter.


----------



## Yugang (30 Jun 2022)

Cassy0110 said:


> I better replace FX6 with Polar Aurora 3 or you can read an article 10 Best Aquarium Filters (Summer 2022) - The Ultimate Guide and try to decide.. As for Aurora, this is a great filter. You can adjust the flow by putting in an inline flow valve on the incoming line.


The article is written by Roxanne Sun, with strong credentials in the aquarium hobby:
"Roxanne is our irreplaceable writer who can make any topic fun and enjoyable to read. Happily married and has two wonderful kids who she likes to read fairy tales to before putting them to sleep."

Furthermore the site states "We may earn a commission through products purchased using links"

I love my FX4, which is their number #2, with the only regret I did not invest a little more and have an FX6. Never have too much flow rate or canister capacity, if one can afford.


----------

